# NFO Weights?



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi all.

I have two purebred Norwegians, my first ever purebreds - not sure how I even became aware of the breed, but the more I researched, the more I wanted one! However, I ended up with two...

Anyway. 

Does anyone know much about the breed, about growth speed / development? I've only ever seen the adults, of varying sizes (mostly on the theme of big), but having never met the father of my boys, I'm curious as to what size they'll end up. 

They're 30 weeks old now, and weigh in at 8 pounds each. I don't really have anything to compare them to, as I can't monitor them on a scale of an average moggy...

Thanks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I believe NFW growth rate is similar to Maine Coons. They are not considered fully mature until they're 4 years old. They do the vast majority of their growing during the first year, like any other cat. However they may experience a growth spurt or two during years 2-4. Most males are in the 16-18 lb range, those huge 24+ pounders you hear about are not typical or generally just overweight. 

My Holly is a 4 1/2 yr old Maine ****, she had two growth spurts post one year. One right around her 2nd birthday and another near her 4th birthday. She a fairly large cat, but is a bag of bone. She's the same length and height as Kobi, who is 19 lbs and not fat, but she only weighs 11.5 lbs. If she ever fills out she will probably be 13-14 lbs, which is typical for a MC girl.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*coyote * Here's a couple of websites of info you may or may not have seen:

Breed: Norwegian Forest Cat

Norwegian Forest Cat Personality - Strong, healthy, charming and affectionate.


_*doodlebug*_ Your MC girl at 4 yrs. should be filled out, well muscled with a light layer of fat over her ribs. She shouldn't feel like a "bag of bone" as you describe. You might have the vet check her thyroid function, as well as other blood tests.


----------

